# Da is das Ding :D



## *Freak* (25 Sep. 2007)

Hi Leute  

Bin en kleines aufgewecktes kerlchen der auf seiner langen und beschwerlichen suche auf dieses herrliche forum gestossen ist.:thumbup: 

Ich werde mein bestes geben um mich hier im forum gut einzugliedern.

Also bis denn dann


----------



## Muli (25 Sep. 2007)

Na da freue ich mich doch das zu hören!

Ich heisse dich herzlich Willkommen in dieser Community und wünsche dir viel Spaß hier an Board!


----------



## AMUN (25 Sep. 2007)

Ich heiße ich dich doch auch mal willkommen on Board und wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer bescheidenen Gemeinde… und wenn du unsere Seite unter deine Favoriten nimmst ersparst du dir das nächste mal das suchen  


Grüße
Amun


----------



## mark lutz (26 Sep. 2007)

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spass hier


----------

